# Stockyard sales



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

3.5 months old Jersy holstein bull calf 285lbs 2.90$/lbs .
The most ive gotten for a dairy bull calf yet. It takes alot but well worth the effort.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow! He looks great Rene! Great job and GREAT price!


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

DoubleR said:


> Wow! He looks great Rene! Great job and GREAT price!


Thank u. Im gettin closer to beef prices. Im still not sure what it would cost if I were to buy milk replacer. Not all turn out the same. Im still not sure what the buyers are seeing . I do see frame is a lil narrower.


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Im not selling this one. But wonder wat they would pay


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

He is 6months.


----------

